# Reverse Glow Gauges



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I just ordered some reverse glow guages, should be here soon, but I need to know how I will need to install them. What screws/things do I need to remove to get to the guages?


----------



## Parker Beach (Dec 27, 2005)

Before doing it yourself realize that you will be required to do some wiring and hands on work.
Total time not including wiring probably 30 minutes to an hour depending on how well you know the car.

There are a few screws you must take out in order to get to the instrument cluster. 
1. There are two screws that are going up into the dash board in order to hold the panel in place. 
2. Then there are two just below where the A/C controls sits.
3. There is on that sits just below the cruise control/ mirror adjustment switches. 
4. Take the black panel out. Be careful as wires are attached, you will need to disconnect them by just unclipping them from the back. You may need to pull a little to get it out, but you will eventually get it out.

*Now don't jump ahead on the next part*. 
Once you have the black panel that has the (A/C controls/mirror controls/ and cruise control) you will be able to see the white gauge cluster. Don't try to remove that yet. You will see that there are two screws at the top holding the cluster in place but you can't see/won't be able to get to the two at the bottom also holding it to so listen carefully. 

5. The trim piece is in the way of the two bottom screws so gently remove it. Once that is out unscrew all four screws holding the Instrument cluster in place.
6. After all four screws are removed lift the cluster out and disconnect the wires don't worry it won't mess anything up by disconecting the wires. 

Now that you have the cluster taken out I would recomend sitting somewhere well lit.

7. On the cluster there are black tabs holding the white casing and the black thing that surrounds the gauges. Unclip the tabs and this will give you access to the gauges.

*Now here is the most crucial and sensitive part*

8. It is up to you on this part on what you want to do but just know that you are not going to remove the needles because this will screw up everything. Now on the front of the gauges you will see little black screws you need to take those out.
9. Now I recommend leaving the stock gauges on because they will hold the little black stoppers on the gauges. Now with the new reverse glow gauges slide them over the needle so that they lay flat once on the old gauges.
10. Once you have gotten all the gauges in place you can screw back in the screws you removed from the gauges.
11. Now you get to do some wiring this part is up to you because I am not that good at wiring so I had someone else wire them in (You can wire so that they only come on when you turn your headlights on, turn them on separately by switch, or you can have them always stay on when the car is on.) The light bulbs that sit behind the old gauges also light up the needle so make sure you can still light up the needles.
12. now the best part put everything back into place. Make sure everything works. And enjoy the new reverse glow gauges.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks! Seems like they will help.


----------

